# How Do You Want To Die?



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

:-k In my sleep after saying good by to my family and getting assurances they would find a good home for my dogs. 

Oh yeah, I want to have one last Pina Colada girlie drink or maybe 5 or 6.\\/

After that I can't take the chance of the "old lady's" wrath.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> :-k In my sleep after saying good by to my family and getting assurances they would find a good home for my dogs.
> 
> Oh yeah, I want to have one last Pina Colada girlie drink or maybe 5 or 6.\\/
> 
> After that I can't take the chance of the "old lady's" wrath.


I'd sip this Botry's Brandy I've been staring at for years....


----------



## Gregory Escolta (Mar 11, 2010)

Man, never really thought about this one... I hope its painless, and I hope there is something on the other side!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> :-k In my sleep after saying good by to my family and getting assurances they would find a good home for my dogs.
> 
> Oh yeah, I want to have one last Pina Colada girlie drink or maybe 5 or 6.\\/
> 
> After that I can't take the chance of the "old lady's" wrath.


You must be getting really bored Lee.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You must be getting really bored Lee.


No, it's the dream of how I much much effort I would want to put into dealing with the "old lady's" wrath.:lol:


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Depends on the circumstances. If it's in the near future, surrounded by my wife and dogs. If I've outlived my wife and dogs,... Well, did you ever see Leaving Las Vegas?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You must be getting really bored Lee.


I'm guessing he's got a good buzz going or did at the time he posted the question.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Q: How do you want to die?

A: In the sack with Brad Pitt ;-)


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Quick while holding a bacon sandwich in one hand and an ice cold beer in the other. However, I then want my body stripped naked, covered in popcorn butter, and then thrown into a pond full of carp. That way at least the person that finds me will talk about me for the rest of their life.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Peacefully, in my sleep like my grandfather did...not screaming like the passengers in his car.


No not really, just seemed an appropriate time for an inappropriate joke.

Circumstances depending, but if it's like "end of the world and we're all going to die" well, I think I'd try every drug out there, drink the finest booze, smoke a carton of cigarettes, scarfing all the "fat" foods I avoid like chili cheese fries, a gallon of coke, and anything else i won't eat because it makes you fat and just let it come. Yeah, if the worlds ending, I'm indulging.

If it's not the end of the world, I don't know, just don't let me sit as a vegetable on life support forever - pull the plug.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Up side down in a corn field in my vette :lol:


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

spontaineous human combustion in a fireworks factory


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k :-k Well.......it would involve a couple of bottles of cheap wine, a trampoline, a 1000 gallon tub of Jello and 3-4 Dallas cowboy cheerleaders. 8-[ 8-[ :lol: [-X O


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

jeff govednik said:


> spontaineous human combustion in a fireworks factory


I've given my wife instructions to cram some M-80's up my ass before I'm cremated :mrgreen:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I've given my wife instructions to cram some M-80's up my ass before I'm cremated :mrgreen:


I'm going to have a fire plug for a head stone. Lots of loos dogs run the grave yards. ;-)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

georgia estes said:


> Q: How do you want to die?
> 
> A: In the sack with Brad Pitt ;-)



Georgia,

I want to go the same time as you do, so Angelina Jolie would be available ;-)


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

My cholesterol is so high when they cremate me people downwind will smell french fries


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

jeff govednik said:


> My cholesterol is so high when they cremate me people downwind will smell french fries


 That's awesome!


----------



## Christie Meyer (Nov 15, 2009)

Really? i don't want to know that its gonna happen, and I don't want to know that its about to happen. Just ending without knowing what hit me would be perfect.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

This is something I have never really thought much about. But I can think of a few ways I most certainly don't want to die. A close friend of mine recently died, I guess, the way he wanted to and WAY too early as far as I am concerned. This apparently was something he honestly thought about before hand. Why, I couldn't tell you. Me? I think, watch what you wish for, you just might get it.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Up side down in a corn field in my vette :lol:


IDK mike--my son ended up upside down in a cornfield 2 yrs ago, tried to die 2x on the life-flight to the hospital--thank god he didn''t. not a good deal, as he had left with my daughter and no one knew where she was for 45 minutes, some of the longest ones of my life...

for me, dead in my sleep, with no chronic debilitating disease: keep me ALIVE until i'm dead. 

oh--and the rule in this family is that Mom dies before children. period. hopefully the kids follow the rules, lol.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Peacefully, in my sleep like my grandfather did...not screaming like the passengers in his car.
> 
> 
> No not really, just seemed an appropriate time for an inappropriate joke.
> .


That was going to be my reply too! 

Honestly, I never thought about it. Painless would be the preferred method I guess. My Mom died in her sleep, that's probably the best way to go. My Dad had a massive stroke so he probably never knew what hit him either.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't care if I live to be 65 or 105 as long as I can take care of myself and the end is quick, fast and in a hurry.

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Making a statement. Probably at my front gate when they tell me they are there to take my dogs because they passed another law.......


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

A relevant quote, courtesy of The X-Files. By way of background Peter Boyle portrays Clyde Bruckman who can apparently see how people will die.

Bruckman: You know, there are worst ways to go, but I can't think of a more undignified one than auto-erotic asphyxiation.
Mulder: Why you telling me that?
Bruckman: Forget I mentioned it. It's none of my business.

Not sure how I want to go. Probably peacefully in my sleep after a nice day fishing or plinking. I just want to worry about living for now I guess.

-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Making a statement. Probably at my front gate when they tell me they are there to take my dogs because they passed another law.......


I suspect it might take more than a statement for "them" to execute you, Don.:smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I don't care if I live to be 65 or 105 as long as I can take care of myself and the end is quick, fast and in a hurry.
> 
> DFrost


I want to at least make it until Saturday. The, little weekend only, restaurant in town has the BEST jumbo shrimp scampi I ever ate anywhere. The shrimp here is super fresh, unfrozen and no more than a day old.

When I lived here before on the ocean, the shrimp boats would anchor in the bay. they came in for R and R at the local cantina. I would take my boat out to their boat and buy some of the same day catch. 

It was a cheap feast that night!:smile:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> IDK mike--my son ended up upside down in a cornfield 2 yrs ago, tried to die 2x on the life-flight to the hospital--thank god he didn''t. not a good deal, as he had left with my daughter and no one knew where she was for 45 minutes, some of the longest ones of my life...


OMG Ann! My brother did the same, away at college. Luckily walked off without a scratch, car was totaled. We all found out when he called my parents saying "Well... The good news is you don't need to help me pay for car insurance anymore..."

To the O.P. - I don't know and don't care to know as long as it's quick. Just let me make sure the animals will be cared for, first.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Making a statement. Probably at my front gate when they tell me they are there to take my dogs because they passed another law.......


So when we see a report of the "new Waco" over dogs, we'll all know it's you?  Not that I really blame you, but that'd be one hell of a news report.



> I want to at least make it until Saturday. The, little weekend only, restaurant in town has the BEST jumbo shrimp scampi I ever ate anywhere. The shrimp here is super fresh, unfrozen and no more than a day old.


That reminds me of a game I played on another forum. It's called "Ruin a Wish Foundation" - basically you say something like you did that I quoted, and I say something like "Ok deal, it can wait until Saturday but the restaurant is closed for renovations" - I know, random, but for some reason you made me think of it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

ann schnerre said:


> oh--and the rule in this family is that Mom & Dad dies before children. period. hopefully the kids follow the rules, lol.


I had to fix it but couldn't agree more


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> So when we see a report of the "new Waco" over dogs, we'll all know it's you?  Not that I really blame you, but that'd be one hell of a news report.
> 
> That reminds me of a game I played on another forum. It's called "Ruin a Wish Foundation" - basically you say something like you did that I quoted, and I say something like "Ok deal, it can wait until Saturday but the restaurant is closed for renovations" - I know, random, but for some reason you made me think of it.


Your right Ashley, lets just say I was joking. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

To explain....I have already been dead once anyway. Was unconcious for several weeks and ended up with a large steel plate in my head and no sensory perception in my whole right side. Couldn't even feel a cigarette in the right side of my mouth when I smoked. Couldn't talk for a bit over a year unless I lost my temper and then it was usually swearing. Wasn't really that bad other than the smuck in the oxygen tent next to me yelling for the nurse 24 hrs a day.....that is all I heard or remember while unconsious. Dying isn't that bad. Waking back up was what was tough. Woke up completely strapped to the bed with both hands tied to the rails. That was 41 years ago. Hows that for a post on how you want to die. LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Your right Ashley, lets just say I was joking. LOL


if you say so, don ...[--\"

mike--males are allowed to add "Dad" to my statement--as long as they ACT like one (which i'm sure you do, BTW--not being a smarta$$).

anne k.--glad your brother walked away. the only reason jesse lived was because he was wearing his safety belt. his car ended up flattened enough he called it the lamborghini (sp?) he'd always thought it was--except now it wouldn't run. i said "haha. very funny".

all's well that ends well (i love double entrende's) right ?


----------



## Tobias Wilkie (Jun 21, 2009)

Painlessly?

I don't really care beyond that, but I know that I'm never going to go to a nursing home. I'll take care of things myself if it reaches that point. I'm in the process of doing clinicals in a Nursing Home, and ugh. :-& Never. [-o<


----------

